# Removing labels... 2 different kinds and how to tell the difference



## SLOweather (May 7, 2012)

I know there are a lot of posts here about removing labels. Over the weekend, I cleaned 30 bottles for bottling our first kit.

Here is an observation that can make removing labels easier, and possibly affect your bottled purchasing decisions. It has mine.

If you look through the bottle (clear or light green bottles, white wine) at the back of the label, you may noticed one of 2 different things. Either the label is uniformly stuck to the bottle (could have a few flat bubbles), or, the label is stuck on with lots of horizontal parallel rows of glue.

The first kind of labels respond to the razor blade scraping and then removal of the residual adhesive with a solvent. Naptha works better than acetone. And keep the razor blade clean of adhesive.

However, the second type of label uses a water soluble glue. These soak off easily in water. Depending on the paper and ink, scoring the paper several times with a razor blade will shorten the soak.

Meridian, Fetzer, and Forestville are now on my short list of easy-clean bottles.

I would suppose that the findings would be the same for reds from the same winery.


----------



## ibglowin (May 7, 2012)

You would think but not always so. I was cleaning a batch last year and had about 20 bottles from the same winery. Can't remember which one it was. Half almost floated off without scrubbing, the other half required heavy duty scrubbing and scraping along with a nice shot or two of Goo-B-Gone. 



SLOweather said:


> I would suppose that the findings would be the same for reds from the same winery.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Jun 12, 2012)

I find charcoal lighter fluid with paper towels (after scraping) to be the most economical solvent for the sticky lables. It is pretty orderless and dries quickly.


----------



## tchuklobrau (Jun 12, 2012)

B-Brite cleaner seems to do a great job on all the bottles i have done, beer and wine. Hve never kept track of soak times but seemed pretty fast. Put cleaner in sink fill with water, insert bottles walk away and play with the 3.5yr old come back all fall off with light application with back of a butter knife.


----------



## btom2004 (Jun 12, 2012)

Did you know that heat shrinks as well as expands. I find that if you soak bottle/lables a few minutes in water and then heat them with a hair blower/dryer; lables should pull right off. The heat melts the glue.


----------



## hobbyiswine (Jun 14, 2012)

Scraping labels can be a real chore. Best stuff I have found to get off glue residue is "duck brand adhesive remover". I soak the bottles in warm water. Whatever doesn't scrape off with the razor blade I add this stuff to the bottle when it is dry. Let it sit then scrub it with a brush under hot water. Clean every time. 

Here it is on amazon but I found it locally at Target for less.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00178MNVS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Jun 24, 2012)

I just cleaned my first batch of bottles on Friday. I agree that the B-Brite went a long way toward helping remove the labels. I did use a razor blade but it didn't take much effort to get the labels off. Any leftover glue scraped right off with the razor blade running it under cold water and scraping at the same time. Hot water seemed to make it worse by making the glue melt and get gummy.


----------



## tchuklobrau (Jun 25, 2012)

DirtyDawg10 said:


> I just cleaned my first batch of bottles on Friday. I agree that the B-Brite went a long way toward helping remove the labels. I did use a razor blade but it didn't take much effort to get the labels off. Any leftover glue scraped right off with the razor blade running it under cold water and scraping at the same time. Hot water seemed to make it worse by making the glue melt and get gummy.



sctochbrite(i think) pads if you dont want to use a razor blade. you know those green abrasive pads for dishes and cleaning. they work well for the leftove glue as well.


----------



## dralarms (Jul 16, 2012)

I've found that oxi clean works great on most bottles.

And I get bottles from a winery and half their labels float off and have are a bear. Nothing more than different label supplier.

I have a blue "tote" think flip top box, holds 24 bottles,ill fill each bottle 1/2 to 3/4 full, set in box. Pour 2 scoops of oxi I. It and fill to just above label with water, cold works but hot works too. I use my outside hose so if its hot outside I get nice hot water. Soak time is anywhere from 10 min. to couple of hours.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 16, 2012)

I have more than 50 cases of empty bottles that I personally cleaned and I have found some "basic truths" about the process that I would like to share. I get my bottles from a variety of sources so there is a fair mixture of different types/brands.

1. In general, not always, Australian labels are really hard to remove.
2. In general, not always, Italian labels are really easy to remove.
3. Some companies use water soluable glue, some don't.
4. Some companies use a different glue for the front and back lables which from a purchasing/manufacturing/process point of view makes no sense to me.
5. Label material can be paper, foil or plastic film.
6. Determining if the label is printed "grain short" or "grain long" can help in removal. Always peel in the direction of the grain.
7. Soaking too long in OxyClean can leave a film on the bottle. It can be removed with scrubbing, but if it gets inside the bottle, who knows?
8. Some companies use different glue for the same variety and year of wine, e.g. two bottles of Brand X 2010 Chardonnay, one with a water soluable glue, one without.
9. I have found that _Dawn_ dishwashing liquid is as good as anything for soaking bottles in hot water and it cleans the bottle well and rinses cleanly.

Lastly, I find that I don't mind the process as much as I once did. I am either getting used to it or better at it. I see it as a mindless exercise where I can work and let my thought roam to any place I desire. And it does save money. I did 5 cases yesterday in about 3 hours that would have cost anywhere from $40-60 at retail. That is half of a good RJS Winery Series kit!


----------



## edv (Jul 17, 2012)

When the going gets tough, use SOS pads.


----------



## tcavan01 (Jul 29, 2012)

*Wire wheel*

Has anybody tried a bench grinder with a wire wheel?


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 30, 2012)

I would think you would end up with a very scratched bottle!


----------



## RCGoodin (Jul 30, 2012)

Rocky said:


> I have more than 50 cases of empty bottles that I personally cleaned and I have found some "basic truths" about the process that I would like to share. I get my bottles from a variety of sources so there is a fair mixture of different types/brands.
> 
> 1. In general, not always, Australian labels are really hard to remove.
> 2. In general, not always, Italian labels are really easy to remove.
> ...


 
It's amazing to me that there are so many different posts on how to best clean empty bottles.

My existing bottles, I print my own labels with a label that was intened for easy removal. I just peel them off. It works great.

For commericial bottles, I do what others have quoted. Fill the bottle with hot water (clear, not Oxy-clean) above the label line, soak the partial filled bottles, in a sink with 2 scoops of Oxi-clean. Soak for approximately 20 minutes. Some labels float to the top and others have to be removed with a razor blade. After the label is removed, I polish with a scrubbing pad that has been soaked with Goo Gone and then polish with a cloth.

It is a no brainer exercise so have the radio on with your favorite station and dig in, it's part of the hobby. I hate it when I start and love the polished look when I'm finished.


----------



## tcavan01 (Jul 30, 2012)

*Removal of glue*

I thought the only things that scratch glass are carbide and diamonds.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 30, 2012)

I have scratch the glass on wine bottles just scraping them with a safety razor!


----------

